# Chemex knockoff?



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Just found it on eBay... http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/271936698769

Any ideas how bad it is? I was looking for a single cup drip cone and just saw this. For the price lower than Hario V60 (glass/ceramic), I am quite keen to give it a shot. I got 6 cup Chemex and absolutely love it, but I find that making a single cup isn't very convenient due to heat loss (maybe I'm just paranoid).


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good price.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I have no idea re: this particular brand but from my chemex experience, I can't imagine it would produce noticeably different results (unless the glass is somehow really different?) assuming you use chemex filter papers.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Good price.


Yeah I wouldn't be able to justify another Chemex at home where I am the only one who cares about coffee.



YerbaMate170 said:


> I have no idea re: this particular brand but from my chemex experience, I can't imagine it would produce noticeably different results (unless the glass is somehow really different?) assuming you use chemex filter papers.


Exactly. I am just curious about the geometry. It looks fairly similar and I assume the glass is not too thin. Hence, no reason to buy original Chemex (unless it sounds better...).

They also have V60 copper knock off for 15 pounds, so I might go for that one instead (so I can take it for camping/climbing trips). Brewing a single cup in 6 cup Chemex isn't terrible anyway.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Cheap, even cheaper than a Bodum pour-over, which are £20.


----------



## tambu (Sep 7, 2015)

Plastic v60 is fine, and only a fiver? I can't tell the difference between plastic and ceramic to be honest, provided you pre-heat.

The 1-3 cup chemex isn't a 60 degree cone though, it's like 45, so you'd have to trim bigger 3-6 cup filters?

An aeropress is a nice 1 cup solution. It's quite good fun too if you don't have one and it is great for trips (porlex fits in nicely). I didn't like it much at first as I'd been using chemex for so long my AP brews couldn't compete, but I get some decent stuff out of it now and the Wendelboe thing is quite simply the best way i've found for making a decent cup of coffee very very quickly.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

tambu said:


> Plastic v60 is fine, and only a fiver? I can't tell the difference between plastic and ceramic to be honest, provided you pre-heat.
> 
> The 1-3 cup chemex isn't a 60 degree cone though, it's like 45, so you'd have to trim bigger 3-6 cup filters?
> 
> An aeropress is a nice 1 cup solution. It's quite good fun too if you don't have one and it is great for trips (porlex fits in nicely). I didn't like it much at first as I'd been using chemex for so long my AP brews couldn't compete, but I get some decent stuff out of it now and the Wendelboe thing is quite simply the best way i've found for making a decent cup of coffee very very quickly.


I got Aeropress, but I really like the cleanness of the Chemex. Might try some different methods and review my technique as I prefer Chemex for fruitier coffees and Aeropress for darker roasts (Chemex and nutty/chocolatey coffees don't work for me well). I am thinking of durability at the same time as I wouldn't mind taking minimalistic kit (no grinder, obviously) to my climbing trips. I was looking for something that would also work for home use at the same time. Of course, not Chemex.

Still considering getting a French Press for my MSR Windboiler stove as it does not take any space. No need for filters is really appealing as well.

I know it's over thinking, but this summer I spent 11 days in Dolomites, Italy, drinking coffee either in cafes (drank less than 5 cups in total!) or Nescafe Cappuccino instant coffee. Won't do it again. With holidays booked in a month's time, I need to figure something out by then







.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

PPapa said:


> Still considering getting a French Press for my MSR Windboiler stove as it does not take any space. No need for filters is really appealing as well.


Moka pot?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Moka pot?


Doesn't work with radiant burners like MSR Windboiler. It's a great stove though.


----------



## tambu (Sep 7, 2015)

PPapa said:


> I got Aeropress, but I really like the cleanness of the Chemex. Might try some different methods and review my technique as I prefer Chemex for fruitier coffees and Aeropress for darker roasts (Chemex and nutty/chocolatey coffees don't work for me well). I am thinking of durability at the same time as I wouldn't mind taking minimalistic kit (no grinder, obviously) to my climbing trips. I was looking for something that would also work for home use at the same time. Of course, not Chemex.


For a cleaner AP just use 2 or even 3 filters, and plunge slowly. It works really well for fruity coffees. You can also do a long-steep in it (no need for a french press), which is why it's my favourite travel method (Wendelboe 1m30 method all the way through to a half hour immersion, pretty much all works). I do take a grinder though, it fits nicely in the AP. But I don't go on climbing holidays so your mileage may vary...


----------

